# May 10 2004



## Bladestunner316 (May 10, 2004)

From Faiths Checkbook by Charles Spurgeon

May 10

Fear Only God
&quot;So that we may boldly say, The LORD is my helper, and I will not fear what man shall do unto me&quot;
(Hebrews 13:6). 

Because God will never leave nor forsake us, we may well be content with such things as we have. Since the LORD is ours, we cannot be left without a friend, a treasure, and a dwelling place. This assurance may make us feel quite independent of men. Under such high patronage we do not feel tempted to cringe before our fellowmen and ask of them permission to call our lives our own; but what we say we boldly say and defy contradiction.

He who fears God has nothing else to fear. We should stand in such awe of the living LORD that all the threats that can be used by the proudest persecutor should have no more effect upon us than the whistling of the wind. Man in these days cannot do so much against us as he could when the apostle wrote the verse at the head of this page. Racks and stakes are out of fashion. Giant Pope cannot burn the pilgrims now. If the followers of false teachers try cruel mockery and scorn, we do not wonder at it, for the men of this world cannot love the heavenly seed. What then? We must bear the world's scorn. It breaks no bones. God helping us, let us be bold; and when the world rages, let it rage, but let us not fear it.


Question 1 - How has fear or things that would cause you to fear the things of this world cause you to doubt the power of God? Have you surrendered this to God in prayer and the reading of the word to build up your faith?


p.s. Try picking a book of the bible I picked Galatians and read through it every day for a month and pick another book for the following month every day the Lord will open up new things to you as read through Holy Writ. You will be amazed at how the Lord helps you when you ferverantly read scripture.

In Christ
Blade


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 10, 2004)

[quote:59f6437b10][i:59f6437b10]Originally posted by Bladestunner316[/i:59f6437b10]
Question 1 - How has fear or things that would cause you to fear the things of this world cause you to doubt the power of God? Have you surrendered this to God in prayer and the reading of the word to build up your faith?
[/quote:59f6437b10]
Whenever I lose sight of the temporariness or transitory nature of this world, I begin to fear earthly things. BUt when I remember that God is eternal, and that all we see and touch and feel now shall be destroyed by fire, then I remember my courage and my faith is strengthened. It's not always so easy to remember this though, because we aren't detached from the world around us. We interact with it constantly and feel the pains and sorrows not only physically but spiritually too. Ah come Lord Jesus...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 10, 2004)

Amen


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 11, 2004)

Indeed sir, I can and will.


----------

